# Black spots on toilet paper after wiping



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 2, 2012)

For the past few days I'm noticing when I wipe after diarrhea I have little black spots all over my toilet paper. They look like little pepper granules. (I don't use pepper). 

What could this be? 

I know black could be a sign of blood but I don't see any black in the diarrhea itself.


----------



## Sailorluna (Sep 2, 2012)

I have the same thing sometimes. No idea what it is. I asked the doc and never got more than a shrug in response.


----------



## OccupyCrohns (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it would be diet related.  What foods do you eat that might look like that?

Cinnamon?


----------



## Ozboz (Sep 3, 2012)

Could be a few things like some type of die off from something could be specks of blood i get this could be medication related theres a few causes


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't eat anything like that and stay away from spices and herbs. I hope it's bad bacteria die off. Do they show up in poop?


----------



## Emily (Sep 3, 2012)

I ALWAYS have this!! I've always wondered but never remember to ask about it. The thing is I don't think it's blood because the dots are so tiny and so dispersed but it seems that whenever anyone mentions poop and black in the same sentence, people usually suggest upper GI bleeding. So I don't know. Sorry this post wasn't helpful, just commiserating.


----------



## BBACK12 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've suffered from c-diff before finally being diagnosed with Crohns, but I do still get episodes of c-diff.  I have been told that those little black dots ( I get them too)  are extremely tiny diseased portions of the colon coming off.  I've also heard that it's bacteria that has come out.  Both make sense to me.


----------



## Farmwife (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes!!! My Grace has had 2 rounds of c. diff and that's what happens. They come out at the end of a BM movement.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 8, 2012)

These are showing up again but I had some pumpkin seed spread and maybe it's just the little pieces.


----------



## Gav (Sep 8, 2012)

I had this symptom when I was taking Pentasa suppositories. Anyone with these symptoms on those?


----------

